# Which Glock for smaller hands ?



## Ric (Feb 6, 2011)

hey all, Im wanting to know what Glock would be a better fit for someone with smaller hands ? moreso in a 9mm
any help would be appreciated.
Ric


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

All of their 9mms are roughly the same drop dimensions, excluding height, the new 4th Generation guns have more ability to be sized to the shooters hand so I would go with a Gen 4 G17 or G19. But, if your hands are really small they may still be too big. My wife had to have a grip reduction done on her Gen4 G19, but her hands are pretty darn small.


----------



## Ric (Feb 6, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> All of their 9mms are roughly the same drop dimensions, excluding height, the new 4th Generation guns have more ability to be sized to the shooters hand so I would go with a Gen 4 G17 or G19. But, if your hands are really small they may still be too big. My wife had to have a grip reduction done on her Gen4 G19, but her hands are pretty darn small.


Thanks for the fast reply, Ill look into them, and Semper Fi, THANK YOU, for your service.:smt1099


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

For small hands and great concealment go with the S&W Shield 9mm........

From another forum.....

We have about another 200 S&W Shield 9mm coming in soon, so those of you who weren't able to get in on it, here's another chance. We have a special order system that we take your order over the phone, give you a customer number and place you in que for what you ordered. When it comes in, we send you a postcard and call you.
Hope this helps. Give the store a call.
1-800-USA-GUNS.


----------



## Ric (Feb 6, 2011)

Cait43 said:


> For small hands and great concealment go with the S&W Shield 9mm........
> 
> From another forum.....
> 
> ...


awesome, thanks for the reply


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ric said:


> awesome, thanks for the reply


Just keep in mind that the Shield is a single stack, you'll be looking at half the capacity of a Glock 19.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Funny thing is I have pretty big hands and but i can never seem to get that comfy spot on my Glock 26 or 23C when I am getting ready to shoot a target. I gota move my hand around a little bit. Uncocked it fits like a glove but when cocked and the trigger is ready I find it harder for me to get comfortable on my trigger. Looking into ideas on how to make this better for myself which was a reason I joined this forum. My Glock 26 has a Pearce grip extension on it and it works great for me otherwise.


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

I find that the 4th Gen. Glock 23 .40 is a decent size for someone with smaller hands. I also have small hands and even though Glocks are double stack mags, it's still small enough to fit comfortably in my opinion.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I believe the Glock 36 comes in a Slim Frame which is not a double stack that works for smaller hands i would guess. Idk havent had any experience with them


----------

